# Pirates of North Court - 2015



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

With everything that had gone on in October, we decided that we weren't going to put out the display this year. When I woke up Halloween morning it just didn't "feel" right. So, this what I threw together in 3hrs with no testing of lights or my new cannon. Didn't bother to take night pics, but here it is about 1hr before TOTers showed up. Managed to get about 265 TOTs in 2hrs.














































Almost every comment we received was ... "oh man, what happened to the ship?" Told everyone who asked that it will be back bigger and better next year.

BTW, I was actually enjoying not having to deal with a huge display and bad weather ... until this morning when I woke up to it raining AND all my electronics still outside! Mother Nature got me anyway!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm happy you did decide to put something together. You packed a lot of detail into that space on very short notice, and it all looks great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice set-up Dave!
265 TOTs in two hours is awesome!
Happy to see you set something up


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Roxy and Bob ... the thought of handing candy out without a display just didn't sit well. Still had people say how great it looked ... and I didn't have to bribe anybody.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Your skeleton prisoner is one of all time most favorite props. I love how you set the props up, almost like a "plank of fear" to have to walk. Unbelievable for just a few hours work. Wonderful display.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks P5 ... I tell kids that's what happens to the bad TOTs ... locked up and added to the display. LOL


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the last minute setup. You knew the ToTs would be asking question if you didn't have any decorations.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice setup for the short turnaround time. I also love the skeleton prisoner and mentioned in the prop thread how much I love the cannons.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Spooky & tjc67.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

As usual IMU all your stuff looks so real. You need to go work for the movies! Great display.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks MM ... not bad for a quick throw together huh? LOL


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Love those props. The cannons are amazing! I'm inspired.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words MansionHaunter.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks very nice. Are the pillars that the rope wraps around solid wood or hollow?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Beadchaser. For the pilings check out: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22898


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hard to believe you "threw" all that together in just a few hours! Looks fantastic! The sign of a seasoned haunter is being able to make something like that on the fly and have it look so good! As you said, everyone thought it looked great. Glad you were able to set up.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks jdubbya for the kind words ... it also doesn't hurt to have everything a pirate could need already at hand.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^We've seen his stash and can vouch for the accuracy of that statement


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I completely agree with jdubbya. I commend you for throwing that together as quickly as you did. Better yet no one would've known that decided to set up at the last minute, because it turned out so well! Im so glad you decided to to do something because I'm sure so many kids (and parents) that look forward to your display. You rock!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you The Halloween Lady ... even at such a scaled down version of the display, nothing but kind words from everyone who stopped by for TOTing.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

One person's "throw together" is another person's awesome Halloween display. IMU you never fail to impress - your props are first class and I'm sure everyone who walked by enjoyed what they saw!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Headless, thanks for the kind words. Almost all the comments were positive.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great set up so much caracter and details, amazing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Drago for the kind words.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Even if you did not set up much, what you did set up is full of detail and a lot of quality. Nice!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks heresjohnny. Think I would have regrets if I didn't at least try. I'm glad I did something.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You threw that together in 3 hours? Wow, you did an amazing job! I really like your pirate theme, such cool details.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Copchick. Yep, just 3 hours of work.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Three hours of work? Fun work if you can get it! I always enjoy pirate themed displays! Thank you for sharing yours!

Galen


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Appreciate all the kind words.


----------

